# St Kevin's College Spring 2018 Melbourne Australia



## Ben Wak (Sep 19, 2018)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/SKCSpring2018

should be a spicy meme, for those who know him mullet man will be making another appearance


----------

